# GTO Transmission Numbers



## charlie4170 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi there, anyone know what a manual transmission with the number GM3846428 is?

It is in a 69 GTO Ram Air III convertible, but I am not convinced that it is the correct transmission. Any advice would be appreciated - Charlie


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a number I can come up with. Is that the number cast on the right (passenger) side of the main case ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a couple websites with transmission codes that may help;

GTO Transmissions

Pontiac Transmissions


----------

